# scolopendra hardwickei,,,,,



## sk12457 (Feb 2, 2012)

hardwickei awesome !



myanmar dehaani huge,,


----------



## beetleman (Feb 2, 2012)

awesome pedes!  man that dehaani is huge sausage w/legs very nice.


----------



## CHLee (Feb 3, 2012)

both of them look as if they'll explode anytime lol


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 3, 2012)

I am in awe of your myanmar dehaani .... Also I know some brave people but if that were to bite you...don't you think it may not be worth handeling? It's just my opinion though, it is a most incredible specimne..


----------



## recluse (Feb 3, 2012)

I am in awe of the size of that pede. Was it wild caught? I may not be the only one, but it seems to me that wild caught inverts have the potential to get quite bigger than captive bred.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 3, 2012)

That centipede is a beast!! D:
Impressive animal right there!
-Chris


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool dude. But uh what's that little spot on your hand?


----------



## beetleman (Feb 7, 2012)

EbonyKatana1664 said:


> Cool dude. But uh what's that little spot on your hand?


  what else??...........centipede crap


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 7, 2012)

"I may not be the only one, but it seems to me that wild caught inverts have the potential to get quite bigger than captive bred."

I've thought about it also, it kind of seems that way, but then I think about how many people have raised centipedes from plings to dying of old age, or even plings to adults.  It's not very many at all so I don't think there's is any way to compare right now.  It could be that 1 out of 100 (totally random number there) in the wild make it to that size, the others out of the 100 may stay average, get killed, eaten, whatever.  So then somebody finds a surviving giant.   Personally, my guess is that pede size has a lot to do with genetics but who knows.


----------



## CHLee (Feb 8, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> "I may not be the only one, but it seems to me that wild caught inverts have the potential to get quite bigger than captive bred."
> 
> I've thought about it also, it kind of seems that way, but then I think about how many people have raised centipedes from plings to dying of old age, or even plings to adults.  It's not very many at all so I don't think there's is any way to compare right now.  It could be that 1 out of 100 (totally random number there) in the wild make it to that size, the others out of the 100 may stay average, get killed, eaten, whatever.  So then somebody finds a surviving giant.   Personally, my guess is that pede size has a lot to do with genetics but who knows.


maybe it could be like beetle breeding,where they take adults with the nicest mandibles/horns or largest size and continue breeding those individuals.
maybe you could try getting 2 sexes that are extra large and breed them together and see if the offspring have any difference.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha, yeah, that has been my thinking exactly.  Over-the-board speculating on my part, but I've been wondering if there is a gene for "bigness" floating around in some species.  Maybe something from 100s of 1000s of years ago when they may have been bigger in general than they are today.  If that's the case, maybe they will need the "big" gene later if things go back to how they used to benefit from being bigger.  BIG guess over here haha, just using my imagination, just sayin.  So, taking a leap, if that were the case, so far I've seen it in the large Scolopendra from S. Amer, subspinipes and Sc. heros.


----------

